# My Tiny collection...



## waynestractor (Apr 12, 2016)

Probably the smallest collection here, but I'll show it off anyhow. I've had the Nebo O2Beam the longest, and have a love hate relationship with it, which is my fault. First, I shouldn't have bought what I thought was an awesome flashlight at the local tool store, but that's the flashlight virgin coming out in me! Second, I never should have left alkaline batteries in it, but considering I used it at least once a week walking the dogs at night I wasn't concerned about it, but alas, they leaked. I now have it cleaned and working good so far, and only use my Powerex batteries in it now, of which I have tons of for my camera equipment.

The second oldest is my Fenix HP30 headlight, which I now use for walking the dogs and for work. I love everything about this light, especially the usb charging port on the external battery pack.

The newest additions, for which I haven't spent enough time with yet to form much of an educated opinion of, are, the Fenix LD75C with Fenix 3500mAh batteries. It's a nice light but a monster in the hand! The Eagletac SX25A6, a much smaller but still very bright light, which will probably live in my truck, and the Armytek Partner A1 V2, a small but impressive little light.

I have to say the Nebo, which is obviously not considered a hi end light by any stretch, has a very crisp light with little spill, and an adjustable beam from a perfect circle at full width to a super long throwing beam that gives the shape of the emitter, is really a very versatile light! All things considered, it really isn't all that bad(even though I pretty much called it junk in another thread)for the price.


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi waynestractor. Thanks for showing off your collection! With Fenix and Eagletac you are on the right path. If you are in the market for a new high end light, you are in the right place on CPF. [emoji106]


----------



## waynestractor (Apr 13, 2016)

I have been a lurker here on and off for a few years but finally decided to sign up and get a little more into the hi end lights. I was pretty confident in the Fenix lights as I've had the HP30 for a year or so now and it's an amazing headlamp! The others I decided on after lots of reading here and some of the great reviews!


----------



## SG Hall (Apr 13, 2016)

Fenix are very highly thought of here, and rightly so. Their recent releases do not utilise the best LED options ( at times ) and other manufacturers are more innovative/exciting. Personally I like Nitecore and Olight, but for robust build Fenix would have the edge, albeit marginally. If you've been lurking, you know all of that anyway! For sheer performance, Vinh is the man!


----------



## harro (Apr 13, 2016)

Hi waynestractor and welcome to CPF. A good start to your collection indeed. The LD75C probably doesnt get the kudo's it deserves. 4klm if you dont include the rgbw led in the center, is nothing to sneeze at. More spill than a TK75 2.9Klm and as much output as a TK75 '15 version, is pretty handy. My 2.9Klm TK will out throw my LD75C, but not by THAT much. A nice UI and totally seperate switches for white and colour leds is good, along with the ability to use both at the same time, also. The only gripe that people have really had with the LD, is the conflicting + & - markings in the body of the unit. You'll find the battery compartment strakes have laser etched + & - on top of them, and these are the ones to obey. If you then look at the green pcb in the compartment at the base ( behind the head ) you'll see markings that conflict with the etched ones. My fix was a dob of pcb green coloured modellers paint on the marks on the pcb....no more conflicting marks. No worries if you dont loan the light out, but a possibility of incorrect installation of cells for someone who isnt aware!! Some others have suggested far more complex and time consuming fixes, but this one is cheap and easy, which suited me anyway. 

:wave:


----------



## youxian (Apr 13, 2016)

very nice flashlights, they are all looks very good.


----------



## magellan (Apr 16, 2016)

Welcome to the CPF and that's a great start to a collection.


----------



## waynestractor (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks...I can't wait to get out at night and try out the LD75C on the golf course!


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice start for sure. It is always good to document when the flashlight disease set in. That way you can closely monitor its progression. By some folks standards, you have 5 too many lights already! Nuts I know, but true!

A battery tip: If a flashlight takes AA's, Try to use Energizer Lithiums or Eneloop Rechargeable's. This resolves the Leaking issues. Also bear in mind, if Energizer or Duracell batteries leak and damage any electronics, they will often pay for repair or replacement costs. I have utilized this warranty in the past. It was a relatively painless process.


----------



## waynestractor (Apr 16, 2016)

We don't use Alkaline batteries in anything now. I have tons of Powerex batteries for my camera equipment and bought AAA's for the remote controls in the theatre. I won't ever put an Alkaline in one of my flashlights, especially after the leakage in the Nebo o2. I would have really been pissed if that happened to one of my good lights!


Str8stroke said:


> Nice start for sure. It is always good to document when the flashlight disease set in. That way you can closely monitor its progression. By some folks standards, you have 5 too many lights already! Nuts I know, but true!
> 
> A battery tip: If a flashlight takes AA's, Try to use Energizer Lithiums or Eneloop Rechargeable's. This resolves the Leaking issues. Also bear in mind, if Energizer or Duracell batteries leak and damage any electronics, they will often pay for repair or replacement costs. I have utilized this warranty in the past. It was a relatively painless process.


----------



## magellan (Apr 17, 2016)

I stopped using alkalines about a year ago, partly because of the leakage issue, but also I've collected so many NiMH chargers that I figured I had to get my money's worth out of them.


----------



## LightInDarkness (Aug 3, 2016)

If you have a dependable flashlight and a few spare batteries at hand when you need them to dispel the darkness, you have what is needed. I am living proof you can have too many flashlights.


----------

